# Godaddy vs Bigcartel



## the_um (Sep 25, 2009)

I just found out my hosting offers something like what bigcartel offers...a online store!

It say's it's only $10 a month and it looks like it has more features, what do you guys think of what path I should take?


----------



## rjwest57 (May 5, 2009)

Who is your hosting with?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What's Godaddy offering that you think would be of use to you that bigcartel doesn't?


----------



## the_um (Sep 25, 2009)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UKZRAeQpoo[/media]
The youtube comments are saying it's bad. The thing is, I had hosting with godaddy for a year more, they told me I can switch it to 'quick cart' (which is like bigcartel).


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Seems pretty good. What are the youtube comments saying? Why is it bad?


----------



## Gorillawhite (Sep 29, 2009)

ambitious said:


> Seems pretty good. What are the youtube comments saying? Why is it bad?


Looks good, the only thing I could see negative that was said is that "They have the worst service in the world".


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

Big Cartel is more of a plain shopping cart (with a few pages able to be added)

I use Dream Host (unlimited storage/bandwidth/domains/emails/mysql) for hosting my site, and I use bigcartel to host my cart.

I built my website on Joomla!, and I found it really easy to customize and use, but I couldn't find any good shopping cart solutions that fit my needs while still looking good.

So basically, you COULD do both, and just link the two to eachother.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think BigCartel would be a better start than Godaddy for ecommerce stuff.

BigCartel has a free option. Why not signup, try it out and see how you like it and then decide if it's worth upgrading or switching to Godaddy instead?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Fr4nk13 said:


> Big Cartel is more of a plain shopping cart (with a few pages able to be added)
> 
> I use Dream Host (unlimited storage/bandwidth/domains/emails/mysql) for hosting my site, and I use bigcartel to host my cart.
> 
> ...


Hey Frankie, can you post your website link in your signature so we can take a look? I thought bigcartel only used paypal, so why can't you link your Joomla main site directly to paypal instead of through bigcartel?


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

splathead said:


> Hey Frankie, can you post your website link in your signature so we can take a look? I thought bigcartel only used paypal, so why can't you link your Joomla main site directly to paypal instead of through bigcartel?





splathead said:


> Hey Frankie, can you post your website link in your signature so we can take a look? I thought bigcartel only used paypal, so why can't you link your Joomla main site directly to paypal instead of through bigcartel?


The main reason I'm not using joomla as my cart, is because the extensions either don't suit my needs, or are too expensive.

VirtueMart is great, but I don't like the way it looks. RokQuickCart looks fantastic, but the inability to add categories or more than one image per item makes are deal breakers.

I love the way bigcartel stores look, and they can handle everything I need a lot quicker/more efficiently than if I were to build my own cart solution.

(I added my site to my signature)


----------



## jimgeddes (Aug 30, 2009)

If you ever run into difficulties you won't find better support than from GoDaddy.


----------

